# pic's of ben hurs charret



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

finally took pic's !!!first off let me explain about this.....ummm...this fine peace of....uuummm...on never mind i'll just to the point... last year i went to a cousines garage sale and came across this with a sign on it that read...ben hurrs charret...it never sold so it was given to me......i finally dragged it home....i think with a little fixing up and a coat of black paint and a new set of tires it will look great!!!










oh whom am i kidding my husband think's i can get more out of it if i sell it for scap metel


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

How clever of your cousin, I think that is hilarious.
Your charriot with some work will be fine.

It looks similar to one we have here for Starting / breaking heavy horses into harness.

It doesnt seem like really it needs that much, you have the frame work which is the hardest part. Send us progress photos.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for you. It looks like its a bit rusty but as long as the frame isnt broken it will be fun fine. Let us know how it ends up getting put back together. Will want some photos


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha that's pretty cool.  Can't wait for updated pictures!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Haha, the sign shoulda said "what's left of ben hurr's chariot" :lol: 

can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!


----------

